# Aep



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Decided to go to AEP and take my grandson out for a awhile and see if we could get in between the raindrops. Fish were not too active, maybe do to the bad storms Friday night. Did manage to catch 4 fish. Caught 3 on Jig and toad. and a 21 1/2" on one of my Chatterbait specials.


----------



## CMH (May 28, 2011)

Very, very nice... what a strange spring! I caught a few bass a few days ago in Belmont Co that were almost silver- not black spots along the sides.

CONGRATS ON YOUR PIG!


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey, I know that pond! Nice fish for sure! Looking forward to getting back up there in the next week or so!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

gf319804 said:


> Hey, I know that pond! Nice fish for sure! Looking forward to getting back up there in the next week or so!


Take plenty of Off spray because the ticks are bad.


----------



## kbaney (Mar 14, 2012)

Heading to AEP on the 22nd, Hope they'll be hungry!!


----------

